# G257 rear passenger impact sensor issue



## gurrster (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi there, i just recently got into my cars SRS issues. Scanned and received 2 codes, G180, and G257...So i whipped out the bentley, figured out my sensors and went and got 2 new ones. Replaced both, followed the steps laid out in the bentley. Rescanned the car and still have the G257 code. So i did some troubleshooting, and found i had no ground signal at the G257 rear side impact sensor plug...so i traced the wire, found i had no continuity under the dash, so i replaced the ground using the exact same gauge wire, and then test for ground, and i have ground, and also voltage4-5 volts.
Once again followed steps in bentley on correct procedure to hook up sensor etc....scanned the SRS system, and had the G257 sensor code still. Went back to dealer told him it was a faulty sensor, they tested and said it was working just fine.
Hooked it all up again, rescanned again ....same deal

Anyone have any ideas on what this issue may be?? Much appreciated


----------



## Fixxxer (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: G257 rear passenger impact sensor issue (gurrster)*

What kind of vehicle is this? What are the actual descriptions listed for the codes?


----------



## gurrster (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: G257 rear passenger impact sensor issue (Fixxxer)*

the car is a 2003 GTI 1.8T......... I replaced the main ACU about 6 months due to a code, and as soon as i replaced that i got codes for both seat airbags, and also the code for the rear side airbag crash sensor, which is the sensor that sits on passenger side on the rear wheel hump in behind rear panel, correct?
So i actually just replaced the seats, as it was cheaper than buying new airbags.


----------

